# New computer help



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm toying with the idea of buying a new computer again and have looked on ebay but the actual basics don't mean much to me so was after some help. This is what I currently have............

AMD Sempron Processor 3000+
1.81GHz, 448MB of RAM
152GB hard drive

and this is what I'm looking at getting.........

Athlon 64x2 6000+ 2x3GHz
2GB RAM
160GB hard drive

Does it sound ok? Will it be faster than I have now? Also, is Vista worth getting or should I stick with XP?

Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!

Chux xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh hopefully Tony will come along soon as he is expert at computer info ..looks more powerful to me but then I havn't got a clue what I am talking about     I just tend to look at the RAM etc 

Cat x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL, you're as bad as me as I tend to look at the GHz and think if it's more it's faster but not sure that's right!

Chux xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The spec you have chosen will be faster... especially if you run windows XP.

At work I have two pc's that I do my main work on - one is XP and the other is vista. It took me about half a day to get vista stable - however I have noticed that its significantly slower (even though I am using the 64bit version of vista with 6gig of ram). I do run them with 2 screens though and push their resources hard.

Windows 7 is just around the corner and Microsoft have promised that it will be significantly faster and have less bugs than vista. I am also under the impression that you will not be able to upgrade from XP to Windows 7.. so Vista might be your only way forward if you want to upgrade the os in the near future. Not sure where I read that though.

So, I'm not too sure what to say.

Jessica's machine is running a home edition of vista with 3gig of Ram - however when I use that I notice that its not really fast enough. If I had my way - I'd format it and install Linux, but I'm not sure Mel would let me 

At the end of the day - its down to what you want to use it for. Internet and Office type stuff then Vista will be fine. Gaming... I'd suggest getting a console like an xbox or PS3.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hmmm, thanks Tony. I don't game, it's just internet, letters and photo editing etc.

I'm thinking maybe I'm better sticking with XP for now then rather than buying a new OS only to buy another in the future - I assume I'd be able to format and put a new OS on if I can't upgrade? Course the other thing is I have Office XP so would probably have to replace that too. Do you think I'd be better off with more RAM now for future programmes or can I just add more later on?

Chux xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The most ram that XP (regular 32bit edition) can handle is 3.5gig - that includes your graphics card.... if you put more in then it wouldn't be used. To use more you would need the 64bit version of XP/vista.

Id suggest getting a minimum of 2gig base memory (you could upgrade your existing pc) - but not forgetting that if you have an integrated graphics card then it will take from your standard memory. This is why I prefer buying graphic cards separately.

Yes - you can wipe and reinstall/install.

XP Office will run on Vista and I very much suspect that it will be fine on Windows 7 as well.

Do you use photoshop for photo editing? if so the more memory the better.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have XP Pro so not sure if that is 32bit? As to the graphics card, I _think_ mine is seperate now but not 100% sure.

Ok, so if I upgraded the computer I have, will that make things run faster as I only have 1.81GHz? Is that not the bit that controls speed?

I don't use photoshop, I use Image Zone which came with my HP camera and occasionally Paint Shop Pro.

That's good that office will run on Vista too as I have been looking at prices for Office 2007 but would only buy it if it was a necessity.

Chux xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

If you have low memory (which you do) then XP will have to use the hard drive as temporary space - this causes lots more work and slows it down tremendously.

If you have more memory then it can load more into memory and work a lot faster.

1.8Ghz is slow, and adding more memory will help probably at least 100% - however I think its time you thought about getting a faster processor anyway 

The other thing you could do is check that your antivirus software isn't checking on both reading and writing. If it is just switch it to reading (after you have done a full up to date scan)


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

THat's just the nudge I needed to buy a new one.   As to the AV, checking on both reading and writing what??! 

I'll be off to order my pink keyboard soon too.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

reading and writing files... it will be in the config/preferences somewhere.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Ah ok, I'll have a look, thanks.

Chux xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

See I knew the Boss would know exactly what to say


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok, I went for it but in the end got 4GB RAM, 250GB hard drive, and decided to stick with XP for now. My next stupid question is that I'm sure there's a File Transfer Wizard or something on XP to save me having to put things on disc to transfer, but firstly where is it and secondly, how do I connect the two computers to do it??!!

Chux xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

If I were you - I'd just unplug your old hard drive and plug it into your new pc as a secondary drive.

Much easier than using null modem cables to transfer. You also end up with more space


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh gawd, now I really have my bimbo head on, but will I still be able to access it easily? Is it as simple as taking it out of this one and putting it in the new one and that's that??

Chux xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, I'm back with yet another dizzy question.

I've got the computer, we've put the old hard drive in the new computer, and it works great. My problem now is that the new HD isn't showing up anywhere - does it need a driver or should it just work? Does it need to have an OS on it?

Thanks,

Chux xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Are the drives running off the same cable?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

No, should they be?? They're plugged into their own sockets with their own cables.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

is it a grey ribbon cable - or a thin blue one?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

It's a red link wire, so dh tells me!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

SATA or IDE?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know the difference but when I enter set up on start up I get SATA: 3M-WDC WD2500AAJS-00B4A0 and SATA: 5M-Maxtor 6L160M0. However, no matter which one I click to start up from it goes to the old HD.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

And both are enabled in setup?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know.  I've just restarted and had a look, and when I thought I was looking at set up it was actually the Boot Menu. I then restarted again and went into the BIOS SETUP UTILITY - IDE Configuration.....SATA Operation Mode [IDE]. Then SATAII1 Hard Drive and SATA II3 Hard Drive.

I have to say this means absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok, not sure if this helps, but I've just found the new HD in the device manager and it says it's not initialized, but how do I initilize it?!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

initialise means format (wipe it clean) - right click on it and format it.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Ah ok.  I don't have a format option, just update driver, disable, uninstall, scan for hardware changes and properties.

Oh my brain hurts.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Right click on My computer - Select Manage.

Then Storage -> Disk Management

Then right click on the drive that is showing as inactive, formate and activate it


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*Tony*, yet again you are my hero!!    Thank you!

Chux xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm not a hero.. not really......... although I've heard some say I'm like a cross between James Bond and Jesus.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Exactly what I've heard about you too.    You just need to try and keep your clothes on!


----------

